# سـؤال مـحـيـرني.؟



## ElMaravilla (23 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
انا عندي سؤال محيرني واتمنى منكم الاجابه
ان يسوع ابن الله 
فلماذا الله لديه ابن واحد ؟!
لماذا ليس لديه بنت؟!
واتمنى الاجابه منكم..


----------



## NEW_MAN (23 أغسطس 2008)

متحدي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته





متحدي قال:


> انا عندي سؤال محيرني واتمنى منكم الاجابه
> ان يسوع ابن الله
> فلماذا الله لديه ابن واحد ؟!
> لماذا ليس لديه بنت؟!
> واتمنى الاجابه منكم..


 

الاخ الفاضل متحدي 

نحن كلنا ابناء وبنات الله 

فكل من يؤمن بالرب يسوع ينضم الى عائلة الله ويصير ابنا او بنتا 

(واما كل الذين قبلوه فاعطاهم سلطانا ان يصيروا اولاد الله اي المؤمنون باسمه)

(يوحنا 1: 12) 

ولكن الرب يسوع المسيح ، هو الابن الشرعي الوحيد 

( لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية. 17 لانه لم يرسل الله ابنه الى العالم ليدين العالم بل ليخلّص به العالم. 18 الذي يؤمن به لا يدان والذي لا يؤمن قد دين لانه لم يؤمن باسم ابن الله الوحيد.)

(يوحنا 3: 16 - 18)

ونحن نصبح ابناء لله بالتبني بيسوع المسيح 

(اذ سبق فعيّننا للتبني بيسوع المسيح لنفسه حسب مسرة مشيئته)
(افسس 1: 5) 

(اذ لم تأخذوا روح العبودية ايضا للخوف بل اخذتم روح التبني الذي به نصرخ يا أبا الآب)
(روميه 8: 15)

فنحن نصير ابناء لله ، عن طريق اخوتنا للابن الوحيد .

( 11 لان المقدس والمقدسين جميعهم من واحد فلهذا السبب لا يستحي ان يدعوهم اخوة 12 قائلا اخبر باسمك اخوتي وفي وسط الكنيسة اسبحك. 13 وايضا انا اكون متوكلا عليه.وايضا ها انا والاولاد الذين اعطانيهم الله. 14 فاذ قد تشارك الاولاد في اللحم والدم اشترك هو ايضا كذلك فيهما لكي يبيد بالموت ذاك الذي له سلطان الموت اي ابليس 15 ويعتق اولئك الذين خوفا من الموت كانوا جميعا كل حياتهم تحت العبودية.) 

(عبرانيين 2: 12 - 15)



ربما يتعذر او يتعسر في ذهن البعض ان يفهموا مفهوم التبني ، اذا كانت شريعتهم الغت التبني ، ولكن في اليهودية والمسيحية ، نفهم جيدا معنى ان يكون الرب يسوع المسيح هو الابن الوحيد الشرعي (يوحنا 1: 18) ، ونحن ابناء لله بالتبني .



يسوع المسيح : ( الذي سبق فوعد به بانبيائه في الكتب المقدسة 3 عن ابنه.الذي صار من نسل داود من جهة الجسد 4 وتعيّن ابن الله بقوة من جهة روح القداسة بالقيامة من الاموات.يسوع المسيح ربنا)
(روميه 1: 2 - 4)

اتمنى ان تكون الاجابة مساعدة لك في توضيح الصورة .


----------



## ElMaravilla (23 أغسطس 2008)

لدي سؤال اخر
لماذا يسوع ابنه الوحيد؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (23 أغسطس 2008)

متحدي قال:


> لدي سؤال اخر





متحدي قال:


> لماذا يسوع ابنه الوحيد؟


 

يسوع المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد 
اذا لقب ( ابن الله الوحيد ) لم يعطه الكتاب المقدس لغير القدوس المولود من العذراء مريم 

(ولكن يعطيكم السيد نفسه آية.ها العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا وتدعو اسمه عمانوئيل ) النبؤة في ( اشعياء 7 14: ) والتحقيق بتفسير الروح القدس (متى 1: 23) 

(لانه يولد لنا ولد ونعطى ابنا وتكون الرياسة على كتفه ويدعى اسمه عجيبا مشيرا الها قديرا ابا ابديا رئيس السلام.)
(اشعياء 9: 6) 

اذا ابن الله الوحيد ، هو واحد وحيد الجنس ، لانه هو الله الظاهر في الجسد .

الرب معك


----------



## ElMaravilla (23 أغسطس 2008)

يا اخي العزيز 
انت بالاول قلت انه ابنه الوحيد
وبعدين قلت انه الله
ارجو منك التوضيح اكثر


----------



## NEW_MAN (23 أغسطس 2008)

متحدي قال:


> يا اخي العزيز
> انت بالاول قلت انه ابنه الوحيد
> وبعدين قلت انه الله
> ارجو منك التوضيح اكثر


 
اخي العزيز متحدي

الخلط واللخبطة حصل عندك ، عندما قرأت كلامي وبترت منه جزء هام 

انا قلت ان المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ، في هذا هو ابن الله الوحيد 

ناخذها واحدة واحدة لكي تفهم يا عزيزي 

السيد يسوع المسيح المولود من مريم العذراء 

من هو ابوه ؟؟؟


----------



## ElMaravilla (23 أغسطس 2008)

لا يوجد له اب 
معجزه من الله


----------



## NEW_MAN (23 أغسطس 2008)

متحدي قال:


> لا يوجد له اب





متحدي قال:


> معجزه من الله




هو ليس فقط معجزة ، لان كل معجزة لا بد لها من هدف ومعنى ..

هل اكبر من ذلك ، هي تحقيق لنبؤات في العهد القديم ان الله سوف يدخل الى العالم في صورة انسان مولود من عذراء .


(ولكن يعطيكم السيد نفسه آية.ها العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا وتدعو اسمه عمانوئيل ) النبؤة في ( اشعياء 7 14: ) والتحقيق بتفسير الروح القدس (متى 1: 23) 

(لانه يولد لنا ولد ونعطى ابنا وتكون الرياسة على كتفه ويدعى اسمه عجيبا مشيرا الها قديرا ابا ابديا رئيس السلام.)
(اشعياء 9: 6) 


ولذلك قلت لك ان المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ...

هو بذلك ، الابن الوحيد ، ونحن جميعا ابناء الله بالتبني 

هل الموضوع اتضح لك الآن ...


وشكرا لك


----------



## ElMaravilla (23 أغسطس 2008)

انا فهمت ان يسوع هو الرب
صح ولا لا؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (23 أغسطس 2008)

متحدي قال:


> انا فهمت ان يسوع هو الرب
> صح ولا لا؟


 
( اعلموا ان الرب هو الله.هو صنعنا وله نحن شعبه وغنم مرعاه.)

(مزمور 100: 3)

ليس هناك اي تعارض بان نقول ان السيد المسيح هو (الرب) او ان نقول انه ( الله الظاهر في الجسد ) (1 تيموثاوس 3: 16) .

اذ ان (الرب ) بحصر اللفظ معرفة (بالف ولام ) ، تعني الله .


----------



## اغريغوريوس (23 أغسطس 2008)

> انا فهمت ان يسوع هو الرب
> صح ولا لا؟


*

نعم المسيح هو الله ملك الملوك ورب الارباب سيد الكل مخلص الجميع

زي موضحلك  نيو مان 

لقب ابن الله بس احب اضيف

ابن الله = الله

مثل 

ابن الستين = يعني العمر يساوي 60


ربنا معاك بس حبيت اوضح الحتة ​*


----------



## fredyyy (23 أغسطس 2008)

متحدي قال:


> انا فهمت ان يسوع هو الرب
> صح ولا لا؟


 

*نعم *

كورنثوس الاولى 2 : 8 
الَّتِي لَمْ يَعْلَمْهَا أَحَدٌ مِنْ عُظَمَاءِ هَذَا الدَّهْرِ - لأَنْ لَوْ عَرَفُوا *لَمَا صَلَبُوا رَبَّ الْمَجْدِ. *

أفسس 1 : 17 
كَيْ يُعْطِيَكُمْ إِلَهُ *رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ* الْمَسِيحِ، أَبُو الْمَجْدِ، رُوحَ الْحِكْمَةِ وَالإِعْلاَنِ فِي مَعْرِفَتِهِ، 

فيلبي 2 : 11 
وَيَعْتَرِفَ كُلُّ لِسَانٍ أَنَّ *يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ هُوَ رَبٌّ* لِمَجْدِ اللهِ الآبِ.


----------



## ElMaravilla (24 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لكم على التوضيح
وارجو ان تسامحوني لانه لدي سؤال اخر
وارجو تسامحوني
لماذا تحبون وتحترمون الصليب؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 أغسطس 2008)

متحدي قال:


> شكرا لكم على التوضيح
> وارجو ان تسامحوني لانه لدي سؤال اخر
> وارجو تسامحوني
> لماذا تحبون وتحترمون الصليب؟


 
(واذ كنتم امواتا في الخطايا وغلف جسدكم احياكم معه مسامحا لكم بجميع الخطايا. 14 اذ محا الصك الذي علينا في الفرائض الذي كان ضدا لنا وقد رفعه من الوسط مسمرا اياه بالصليب. 15 اذ جرد الرياسات والسلاطين اشهرهم جهارا ظافرا بهم فيه)
(كولوسي 2: 13 - 15 ) 


ان الصليب هو رمز وعلامة الانتصار والظفر الذي حققه على الموت وعلى الشيطان . رب المجد يسوع المسيح ، واهدى لنا هذا الانتصار .






اخي الحبيب : ولايهمك من عدد وكثرة الاسئلة ، لانه لهذا السبب نحن موجودون وهذا المنتدى المبارك


----------



## ElMaravilla (24 أغسطس 2008)

> اخي الحبيب : ولايهمك من عدد وكثرة الاسئلة ، لانه لهذا السبب نحن موجودون وهذا المنتدى المبارك


لانك قلت هذه الجمله
اسمحلي ان اسالك سؤال
هل يوجد انجيل اسمه برنابا؟
واذا يوجد لماذا هو غير موجود في الكتاب المقدس؟
وشكرا


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 أغسطس 2008)

متحدي قال:


> لانك قلت هذه الجمله





متحدي قال:


> اسمحلي ان اسالك سؤال
> هل يوجد انجيل اسمه برنابا؟
> واذا يوجد لماذا هو غير موجود في الكتاب المقدس؟
> وشكرا





نعم يوجدانجيل اسمه برنابا ، وانجيل اسمه توما وانجيل اسمه طفولية المسيح 

هناك اناجيل كثيرة ، كتبها اشخاص  ليسوا هم نفس التي ذكرت اسمائهم 

بمعنى ، ان انجيل برنابا لم يكتبه برنابا ، بل كتبه انسان في القرن الخامس عشر الميلادي تقريبا باللغة الايطالية ، وواضح من اسلوب الكتابة انه لا يعرف جغرافية وطبيعة البلاد التي يفترض انه كتب عنها ، كما انه هناك معلومات في هذا الانجيل غير صحيحة ، وغير متوافقة ولا منسجمة مع روايات شهود العيان الذي كتبوا الانجيل ( متى ولوقا ومرقس ويوحنا ) .

فمثلا : ليس هناك شخصية يوحنا المعمدان ، بل الغاها ، ووضع الكلام الذي قاله يوحنا المعمدان في الاشارة الى المسيح ، على لسان المسيح في اشارة الى نبي آخر .

باختصار ، انجيل برنابا ، انجيل مزيف ، ولذلك فلا المسيحيين اعترفوا به ، ولا المسلمين المثقفين الذين قرأوه امثال عباس محمود العقاد ، اذ ان ما جاء فيه يخالف الايمان المسيحي والايمان الاسلامي على السواء .

شكرا لك .


----------



## ElMaravilla (24 أغسطس 2008)

عندي سؤال بعد
لماذا يوجد العهد القديم والجديد بالكتاب المقدس؟
وعرفت ان العهد القديم هو كتاب التوراه
فما دخل التوراه بالانجيل؟


----------



## Twin (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: سـؤال مـحـيـرني.؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخي متحدي*

*أنا لم أتدخل بالموضوع ولن أشتته *
*بل يكفي أن الحبيب نيو مان متواجد فيه ومتواصل معك بمحبة*
*خادماً لك من أجل الرب خادماً بفرح من أجل مجده وحده *

*ولكن لي أن أقول لك *
*لماذا تتحدي ومن ستتحدي *
*لماذا أخترت التحدي وأخترت أن تتحدي أناس الله بنفسه معهم بل أختارهم له وأفرزهم لخدمته بين الأمم *
*لماذا ؟*
*هل هذا له أجر وثواب ؟*

*أخي بصدق أحدثك *
*حاول أن تقرع صردك وتنير قلبك *
*حاول أن تطلب الرب لينقذك وينجيك*
*أنا لم أقول لك فلتؤمن بالرب يسوع لا لا لا مع أنه لخلاصك*
*أنا أطلب منك فقط أن تصرخ !*
*نعم أصرخ وأطلب بقوه الله *
*قل له أعلن عن ذاتك أعلن مجدك*
*إن كنت أنت هو فلا تبخل علي بمعرفتك*
*عرفني طريقك وأهدني أليه*
*إن كنت أنت هو فلتجذبني أليك لأحيا معك ولا أعود أخزي*
*قويني بك ولك كي أستحق أن أكون أبناً لك*
*وصدقني أنه سينير قلبك وسيرشدك له*
*لأنه كفي من العمر ما ضاع منه *
*أنتهز الفرصه وأعرف من هو الرب*
*إن كان هو أم أخر ............... أطلبه وثق أنه سيلبي*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## Twin (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: سـؤال مـحـيـرني.؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااي أخي متحدي*
*بعد أذن الحبيب نيو مان *
*سأجيب*​


متحدي قال:


> عندي سؤال بعد
> لماذا يوجد العهد القديم والجديد بالكتاب المقدس؟
> وعرفت ان العهد القديم هو كتاب التوراه
> فما دخل التوراه بالانجيل؟


* معرفتك سليمه*
*فالعهد القديم يطلق عليه كتاب التوراه نسبة الي أسفار موسي الخمسة أسفار الشريعة*
*ولكن لماذا وضعه المسيحين في كتابهم المقدس*
*والسبب بسيط وهو .............*
*أن إله العهد القديم هو هو إله العهد الجديد* 
[q-bible]اَللهُ، بَعْدَ مَا كَلَّمَ الآبَاءَ بِالأَنْبِيَاءِ قَدِيماً، بِأَنْوَاعٍ وَطُرُقٍ كَثِيرَةٍ، 
كَلَّمَنَا فِي هَذِهِ الأَيَّامِ الأَخِيرَةِ فِي ابْنِهِ - الَّذِي جَعَلَهُ وَارِثاً لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ، الَّذِي بِهِ أَيْضاً عَمِلَ الْعَالَمِينَ. [/q-bible]
*فالله هو من تكلم بالعهد القديم بواسطة الأنبياء وبالعهد الجديد بواسطه أبنه الوحيد من أجل الخلاص*
*وهناك سبب أخر وهو*
*أن كل ما حدث من أحداث بالعهد الجديد في حياة رب المجد يسوع تبارك أسمه كانت مذكورة بالعهد القديم كنبوة لها*
*فالعهد القديم تمهيد للعهد الجديد وبمعني أدق*
*أن العهد الجديد مخبأ بالعهد القديم والعهد القديم ظهر بقوة في العهد الجديد*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## ElMaravilla (24 أغسطس 2008)

يا أخي العزيز..
انا اسال لمعرفه المسيحيه
وسوف افكر ان شاء الله..


----------



## ElMaravilla (24 أغسطس 2008)

اريد ان اعرف اسامي الانبياء و الرسل المذكوره بالكتاب المقدس؟


----------



## Twin (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: سـؤال مـحـيـرني.؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااي أخي متحدي*


متحدي قال:


> يا أخي العزيز..
> انا اسال لمعرفه المسيحيه
> وسوف افكر ان شاء الله..


 
*نشكر رب المجد علي هذه الخطوة *
*فالتفكير خطوة رائعة *
*لأن التسليم الأعمي يقود الي الهلاك*
*والله خلق لنا عقل لنفكر به ولنزن الأمور ونقرر *

*ربنا يكون معاك ويقودك به أليه*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا اخي الحبيب twin
لاجابتك ، وليكن بركة 
اسمح لي باضافة 

الاخ الفاضل المتحدي




متحدي قال:


> عندي سؤال بعد





متحدي قال:


> لماذا يوجد العهد القديم والجديد بالكتاب المقدس؟
> وعرفت ان العهد القديم هو كتاب التوراه
> فما دخل التوراه بالانجيل؟





هل تذكر قول السيد المسيح (لا تظنوا اني جئت لانقض الناموس او الانبياء.ما جئت لانقض بل لاكمّل) (متى 5: 17)

ولهذا كان قول المسيح على الصليب ( قد اكمل ) ( يوحنا 19: 30) 

ان كتاب العهد القديم ، يحتوي النبؤات التي تتكلم عن المسيح المنتظر ، والعهد الجديد هو كتاب يتحدث عن المسيح الذي جاء ليحقق النبؤات 

المسيحية ليست ديانة منفصلة عن اليهودية ، اتكلم روحيا عن الكتاب المقدس ورسالة الله .

فالمسيح جاء ليتمم ما بدأه الانبياء . ولم ينشيء ديانة اسمها المسيحية ، تميزها عن اليهودية والاسلام ؟؟؟

المسيح هو الطريق والحق والحياة . هو ليس احد الطرق ، وليست تعاليمه هي الطريق ، بل هو شخصه المبارك الطريق الى الله .

المسيح هو كلمة الله المتجسد .شخص المسيح هو الانجيل.

(الله بعد ما كلم الآباء بالانبياء قديما بانواع وطرق كثيرة 2 كلمنا في هذه الايام الاخيرة في ابنه الذي جعله وارثا لكل شيء الذي به ايضا عمل العالمين)

(عبرانيين 1: 1 - 2) 

ربنا ينور طريقك


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 أغسطس 2008)

متحدي قال:


> اريد ان اعرف اسامي الانبياء و الرسل المذكوره بالكتاب المقدس؟


 

الانبياء والرسل في الكتاب المقدس اسمائهم كثيرة ، منهم من كتب رسالته ، ومنهم من كانت خدمته بغير كتاب ، 

ما رأيك ان تقول لي اسماء من تعرفهم ، وانا اقول لك البعض الآخر ، وهكذا ؟؟


----------



## ElMaravilla (24 أغسطس 2008)

اذا كنت تريد الذين بالقران؟
فهم كثيريين منهم
محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
عيسى عليه السلام
موسى عليه السلام
ادريس عليه السلام
لوط عليه السلام
ايوب عليه السلام
ابراهيم عليه السلام
داوود عليه السلام
نوح عليه السلام
ويوجد كثيريين لم اذكرهم


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 أغسطس 2008)

متحدي قال:


> اذا كنت تريد الذين بالقران؟





متحدي قال:


> فهم كثيريين منهم
> محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
> عيسى عليه السلام
> موسى عليه السلام
> ...


 

معلش سامحني 

اولا : بحسب الايمان المسيحي لا نقول ان محمد او لوط انبياء 
ثانيا: الاسماء بالطبع تختلف عن ما جائت في الكتاب المقدس 
ثالثا : الرب يسوع المسيح كان في تجسده المبارك نبيا ، ولكنه اعظم من نبي ، هو الله الظاهر في الجسد 

هل يغضبك هذا الكلام ؟؟؟


----------



## ElMaravilla (24 أغسطس 2008)

لا مايغضبني
ولكن لماذا ذكر لوط بالكتاب المقدس


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 أغسطس 2008)

متحدي قال:


> لا مايغضبني
> ولكن لماذا ذكر لوط بالكتاب المقدس


 
ولماذا ذكر فرعون في الكتاب المقدس ؟؟

هل كل اسم جاء في الكتاب المقدس هو اسم نبي ؟؟؟

هل تعرف مثلا ان هارون اخو موسى ليس نبيا ، هو كاهنا . 

ولكن لوط لم يكن نبيا ، بل كان رجلا يجاهد ان يكون رجلا صالحا ولكنه اخطأ في امور عديده .

هل قرأت الكتاب المقدس يا اخي ، وقرأت عن لوط وما فعله ؟؟؟

ام انك فقط تتكلم بما سمعته عن الكتاب المقدس ؟؟


----------



## ElMaravilla (24 أغسطس 2008)

قرات انه شرب الخمر وزنا مع بناته
ماذا تقصد بإن هارون عليه السلام كاهن؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 أغسطس 2008)

متحدي قال:


> قرات انه شرب الخمر وزنا مع بناته





متحدي قال:


> ماذا تقصد بإن هارون عليه السلام كاهن؟




هذا فقط ما قرأته عن لوط 

اذا فانت لم تقرأ الكتاب المقدس ، ولكنك قرأت عن الكتاب المقدس 
فان لوط لم يزني مع ابنتيه ، اذا كنت قرأت الكتاب المقدس سوف تعرف القصة الحقيقية .


اما عن هرون، فهو كاهن وليس نبي .

وهناك فرق بين الكاهن والنبي ، لكل منهما دور .

يبدو انك لم تقرأ الكتاب المقدس يا اخي ، لماذا لا تقضي بعد الوقت لقراءة الانجيل ، ثم تأتي بالاسئلة التي تأتي لك انت شخصيا ؟؟؟


----------



## ElMaravilla (24 أغسطس 2008)

سوف اقراه وارجع لك


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 أغسطس 2008)

الرب معك 

تذكر اننا موجودون الاجابة اي سؤال ، يأتي من قراءاتك ،

وسوف نعرف بالطبع السؤال الذي يأتي من عندك ، او السؤال المنقول عن مواقع اخرى .

الرب معك .


----------



## ElMaravilla (24 أغسطس 2008)

وجدت في سفر يشوع على ماظن
ولبنان هذا الى النهر الكبير نهر الفرات
ولكن لبنان لا تطل على نهر الفرات؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 أغسطس 2008)

متحدي قال:


> وجدت في سفر يشوع على ماظن
> ولبنان هذا الى النهر الكبير نهر الفرات
> ولكن لبنان لا تطل على نهر الفرات؟


 

جغرافية وحدود الدول في وقت كتابة الكتاب المقدس ليس هي كالحال الان .

هل تعرف مثلا ان اهرامات مصر حينما قاموا ببنائها كانت تطل على نهر النيل ؟؟؟
انظر الان اين نهر النيل واين الاهرامات ؟؟؟


----------



## ElMaravilla (24 أغسطس 2008)

وفي سفر ايوب مكتوب
كان رجل في ارض عوص
ما المقصود ب عوص؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 أغسطس 2008)

عوص ابن ارام ابن سام ( تكوين 10 : 21 - 23) 

وارض عوص ، تقع بين الشرق او الجنوب الشرقي  لفلسطين وشمال ارض ادوم .

(ارميا 25: 20) و (مراثي ارميا 4: 21) 

يمكنك مراجعة اي من خرائط الكتاب المقدس للعهد القديم


----------



## ElMaravilla (24 أغسطس 2008)

وفي سفر هوشع
قال الرب لهوشع اذهب خذ لنفسك امراه زنى واولاد زنى
اليس الزنى محرمه فكيف الرب يأمر هوشع بإن يزني؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 أغسطس 2008)

متحدي قال:


> وفي سفر هوشع
> قال الرب لهوشع اذهب خذ لنفسك امراه زنى واولاد زنى
> اليس الزنى محرمه فكيف الرب يأمر هوشع بإن يزني؟


 
بأمانة كده يا اخ متحدي ، هل هذه من اسئلتك ؟؟؟

هذا سؤال جاهز انت نقلته ، واليك الرد الجاهز انقله لك 

جاء في ( Hos_1:2) أن الله أمر النبي هوشع أن يأخذ لنفسه امرأة زنى وأولاد زنى, وهذا يناقض أمر الله لا تزن ( Exo_20:14) وهي الوصية السابعة في الوصايا العشر , (1) قال البعض إن النبي هوشع لم يتزوج فعلياً بزانية، لكن كان هذا مثلًا تعليمياً لتعليم الشعب أن الله الذي تزوَّج الأمة الإسرائيلية يواجه خيانة الأمة التي أحبها وفداها، لأن الأرض قد زنت زنى تاركة الرب ( Hos_1:2), وكان الأنبياء يحوّلون اختبارات بني إسرائيل تشبيهاً لأنفسهم، كما قال الرسول بولس في ( 1Co_4:6), (2) تزوج هوشع من جومر وهي طاهرة، رمزاً لبني إسرائيل لما دعاهم الله أولًا، كما قيل في ( Hos_2:15) وهي تغنّي هناك كأيام صباها، وكيوم صعودها من أرض مصر , ثم تركت جومر هوشع وخانته ( Hos_3:1) فصار لقبها امرأة زنى , وكان هذا الاختبار المحزن تجهيزاً للنبي ليمارس رسالة وَعْظه للأمة الإسرائيلية التي خانت الرب وعبدت الأوثان, وكانت معاملة هوشع لزوجته الخاطئة مثلًا يعلِّم بني إسرائيل كيف يعاملهم الله, وكان كلام هوشع من قلبه واختباره، فكان ذا تأثير عظيم في السامعين, 


http://www.arabchurch.com/apologetics/Hosea/1/2


----------



## ElMaravilla (24 أغسطس 2008)

يا أخي العزيز 
اقسم اني لم انقله من اى مكان


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 أغسطس 2008)

خلاص ما تزعلش ، حقك علي ، انت قريته بنفسك 

ماذا وحدت فيه غير هذا السؤال ؟ ماذا كانت نبؤات هوشع عن المسيح؟؟


----------



## ElMaravilla (24 أغسطس 2008)

انا لدي سؤال اخير وسوف اكمل ليلا
و سامحني على الاطاله
لماذا تصلون فقط يوم الاحد؟
ولماذا تضعون البخور؟
وارجو منك السموحه عالاطاله


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 أغسطس 2008)

ومن قال لك اننا نصلي فقط يوم الاحد ؟؟؟

هذه معلومة خاطئة .

اما البخور والشموع فهي طقس كنسي له رموز ، يطول الحديث عنها في مثل هذه العجالة .


----------



## ElMaravilla (24 أغسطس 2008)

انا اقصد الصلاه في الكنيسه كل يوم؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 أغسطس 2008)

متحدي قال:


> انا اقصد الصلاه في الكنيسه كل يوم؟


 
نعم الصلاة في الكنيسة كل يوم 
الكنيسة مفتوحة للصلاة طول الوقت 
هل تعيش في منطقة بها كنيسة ؟؟؟


----------



## ElMaravilla (24 أغسطس 2008)

لا ماعيش بمنطقه بها كنيسه
انا اعيش بمنطقه كلها مساجد


----------



## صوت الرب (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: سـؤال مـحـيـرني.؟*




متحدي قال:


> وفي سفر هوشع
> قال الرب لهوشع اذهب خذ لنفسك امراه زنى واولاد زنى
> اليس الزنى محرمه فكيف الرب يأمر هوشع بإن يزني؟


يوجد موضوع رائع للرد على سؤالك
للمشرف " الحوت " على هذا الرابط :-
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44267


----------



## ElMaravilla (24 أغسطس 2008)

وَابْنُ الْجَارِيَةِ ايْضا سَاجْعَلُهُ امَّةً لانَّهُ نَسْلُكَ».  سفر التكوين الإصحاح 21 : 13 

من هو ابن الجاريه؟
وماذا اسم الامه؟
وشكرا


----------



## ElMaravilla (24 أغسطس 2008)

*# ............................. #*

*غير مسموح بتعدد الأسئلة *

*في موضوع واحد*

*حُذِفَت كل المشاركات الخارجة عن الموضوع*

*مشرف القسم ........ fredyyy*


----------



## enass (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: سـؤال مـحـيـرني.؟*

*مالك مالك
مهلك حبة حبة

شو في عم تحط كل الاسئلة ورا بعض لتكون مفكر انو احنا بس فاضين وينتى
ما كتبت شسؤال نرد علي
بس بجاوب ع الايه بتطرح اللي وراها*


----------



## fredyyy (24 أغسطس 2008)

متحدي قال:


> وَابْنُ الْجَارِيَةِ ايْضا سَاجْعَلُهُ امَّةً لانَّهُ نَسْلُكَ». سفر التكوين الإصحاح 21 : 13
> من هو ابن الجاريه؟
> وماذا اسم الامه؟
> وشكرا


 

*إبن الجارية ...... **إسماعيل *

*أسم أمه .......... هاجر*

التكوين 16 : 15 
فَوَلَدَتْ *هَاجَرُ* لابْرَامَ ابْنا. وَدَعَا ابْرَامُ اسْمَ ابْنِهِ الَّذِي وَلَدَتْهُ هَاجَرُ «*اسْمَاعِيلَ*».


----------

